#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Learn Excel from Mr. Excel: 277 Excel Mysteries Solved

## sharmeen

Learn Excel from Mr. Excel: 277 Excel Mysteries Solved 


Paperback: 836 pages 
Publisher: Holy Macro! Books 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 1932802126 
ISBN-13: 978-1932802122 


Its an excellent book on excel containing 277 business case studies that illustrate nearly every aspect of Excel, this book presents real-life business problems and works them through to their solutions. In addition to exemplary solutions, each case analysis considers alternate approaches and gotchas, and includes a summary of the necessary commands and functions. Excel files that can be downloaded and worked through step-by-step are included for each case 

here is the links which i found during internet search. Each part is separately readab le 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Learn Excel from Mr. Excel: 277 Excel Mysteries Solved

----------


## f81aa

sharmeen, thanks

----------


## ponnusj

Good book. Thanks

----------


## iqruben

Thanks a lot man

----------


## xyz420

thanq you

----------


## mkhurram79

big thanks to sharmeen

----------


## muhammad usman

very very Thanks

----------


## mobek

Thanks for your post. It's really a handy textbook, I have had for sometime and would recommend it to EXcel beginners.

Anyone could post working downloading links to the following DVDs:
- LiveLessons Excel VBA and Macros DVD 
- LiveLessons Power Excel 2003 DVD 
- LiveLessons Power Excel 2007 DVD

----------


## anihita

thanks a lot

----------


## chemnguyents

> Learn Excel from Mr. Excel: 277 Excel Mysteries Solved 
> Paperback: 836 pages 
> Publisher: Holy Macro! Books 
> Language: English 
> ISBN-10: 1932802126 
> ISBN-13: 978-1932802122 
> 
> 
> Its an excellent book on excel containing 277 business case studies that illustrate nearly every aspect of Excel, this book presents real-life business problems and works them through to their solutions. In addition to exemplary solutions, each case analysis considers alternate approaches and gotchas, and includes a summary of the necessary commands and functions. Excel files that can be downloaded and worked through step-by-step are included for each case 
> ...



Thanks Sharmeen. nice book

----------


## M Turab Mehdi

thanks a lot sharmeen

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

See More: Learn Excel from Mr. Excel: 277 Excel Mysteries Solved

----------


## TRONALD2010

Thanks a lot. Excelent books!

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## metaltribe

I try to download, but the links are already missing.
 :Frown: (

----------


## aadamx

Could you upload files again? Please, links ar dead.

----------


## zanlog

File not found
plz reup

----------


## kamulee

File gone.anyone can share the book again?

----------


## gtpol57

Try this link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## josefreitas

new link

hxxp://www.4shared.com/get/4nEmbFjJ/learn_excel_from_mr_excel_277_.html

----------


## amitkannojia

can u put it again link is not working

----------


## devilitos

thanks bro

----------


## fepro

> Try this link 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




This link works perfectly. Thx for the help.

----------


## mudassar587

Please upload again

See More: Learn Excel from Mr. Excel: 277 Excel Mysteries Solved

----------


## josefreitas

here hxxp://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=424AD890D8AD86A39F09622B389C02FE

----------


## ouari

thanks

----------


## geonzap

Thanks for the sharing this precious book.

----------

